# 1486 transmission problem



## Johndeeregreen (Jan 12, 2010)

Neighbors tractor, Was working a field all of a sudden the tractor quit moving it didn't grind any, or make any strange noises, it goes in all the gears, but it won't move. Any idea whats wrong?


----------

